# Hilton Head Question



## gnipgnop (Apr 2, 2020)

We have had reservations for end of May, 2020 since last November, 2019.  Now that the time to visit is near this pandemic has happened to all of us.  My question is:  With a May 23 stay what is your guess that the resorts and beaches will be open?  What are the chances for us to enjoy this long awaited vacation?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 2, 2020)

My guess is no but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 2, 2020)

Mine too...I wish I could say yes but it looks doubtful... the month of April will be telling. All we can do is wait and hope. Stay safe!!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 2, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> We have had reservations for end of May, 2020 since last November, 2019.  Now that the time to visit is near this pandemic has happened to all of us.  My question is:  With a May 23 stay what is your guess that the resorts and beaches will be open?  What are the chances for us to enjoy this long awaited vacation?


Can't say about your resort, but does it have private beach access? If so, you can probably enjoy the beach, unless the state closes them all which they still haven't done. If not, public beach accesses may still be closed. Pools may be closed. Dining-in areas of restaurants may still be closed but many will still have take pick-up  / take-out I imagine. HHI town is asking owners and hotels/resorts to voluntarily not accept reservations for month of April, and non-essential businesses are closed for April. 

I'd say your chances are shy of 50/50, but I'm also holding out hope. We own a vacation rental condo on HHI and I'm reading updates daily.


----------



## Fredward (Apr 2, 2020)

We’re supposed to check in that weekend too.  As of now, we’re staying at home, washing our hands and hoping others are doing the same. We already cancelled our key west reservation for this month, so I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski-Dad (Apr 2, 2020)

Unlikely.   I have resrvation for HHI May 9 to 16.   I am waiting until April 9 to cancel per RCI's 30 day covid cancellation policy.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a reservations for Royal Dunes June 6-12. We have been told that if they are closed we can try to move our week (nothing is available though) or lose it.  I could put my week into RCI, but I doubt I’d get anything for it.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your reply's  If we have to cancel through RCI I doubt there will be anything to exchange into on HHI.  Everyone will be rushing in to get what's available.  I'm so sad about all this.  Prayers to all for your safety.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 3, 2020)

Call them now - they can probably do for you now same as what they would do on April 9. They did for me.



Ski-Dad said:


> I am waiting until April 9 to cancel per RCI's 30 day covid cancellation policy.


----------



## PGtime (Apr 3, 2020)

We live in Shipyard full time.  The POA, per the request of the town, has now closed the parking at the beach in Shipyard, even though it is private.  In addition, commercial pools are now closed too.  To be clear, the various neighborhoods / regimes within the plantation (e.g. Harbourmaster, Beachwalk, etc.) are also being interpreted as "commercial" pools, even though they are technically private.  

As far as the beaches, the public access parking were officially closed for 60 days, starting on March 21st.

Paul


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 3, 2020)

I would also be a bit wary of going to HHI in the near future.  Beaufort County seems to have a fairly rapidly escalating case count, now at 130 and higher than many of the other coastal areas.  We've been watching that one with interest since our return two weeks ago as we are within the incubation period.

Things were shutting down pretty rapidly when we were there, and if the resort pools are closed now, there won't be much of a vacation left.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 4, 2020)

wed100105 said:


> I have a reservations for Royal Dunes June 6-12. We have been told that if they are closed we can try to move our week (nothing is available though) or lose it.  I could put my week into RCI, but I doubt I’d get anything for it.


I dont know if you've stayed there before  but I found the units super spacious and comfy.  A nice resort  friendly staff, nice walkway to beach.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I dont know if you've stayed there before  but I found the units super spacious and comfy.  A nice resort  friendly staff, nice walkway to beach.


We have and enjoyed it so much that we bought a week there.  This will be our third trip if we're able to go.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 4, 2020)

Wonderful... its,a place you never tire of...  I hope you will be able to go !!! I love  HHI !


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2020)

I suspect that most places will try to open up by June 1st.
A hotel in Boston just cancelled me, saying they're closed until 5/31.
Whether or not one _should_ go, is another question.
.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2020)

My concern is, if beaches are open, will there be tons of people going who have been cooped up and want to get out? And it's Memorial Day weekend. We just made the decision for our NC beach house to not go even if beaches area open because of that concern. People are still supposed to be 6 feet apart thru end of May to keep virus down. Even if you adhere to that, it might be difficult to maintain.


----------



## 1st Class (Apr 11, 2020)

We had an early May week scheduled that we pushed out to June.  I expect to do retrades until the beaches reopen.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2020)

We have stayed on Shipyard Plantation at the Spinnaker resort. A small resort with a private pool and an easy walk to the beach or you could ride your bikes to the beach. The resort provides two bikes for their guest to use for the week.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I dont know if you've stayed there before  but I found the units super spacious and comfy.  A nice resort  friendly staff, nice walkway to beach.


We have also stayed at Royal Dunes with their three bedrooms unit.
Two master bedrooms and the third bedroom had twin beds.
There were four televisions in the unit.
The resort staff was very friendly and once per week. They had a cookout for guests around the pool. They served hot dogs, hamburgers, potato salad, pork & beans, sodas and deserts.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a reservation at Marriott’s Barony May 29th. Still holding out hope. Happy to cook or order in and just relax. But only if pool and beach are open. Whether I cancel now or last minute doesn’t really matter at this point so I’m taking it day by day. And hoping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Apr 18, 2020)

I think 5/29 might be OK. Of course, still taking precautions.


----------



## holdaer (Apr 18, 2020)

Just heard that FL is opening their beaches in Jacksonville.  Maybe HH is not far behind.


----------



## PGtime (Apr 19, 2020)

Jacksonville allows beach access but with maintaining social distancing. Primarily walking and exercise. 

Hopefully HH beaches are next:

SC Gov. Henry McMaster issued an Executive Order to re-open boat landings, ramps and parking lots in South Carolina, effective Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2020)

holdaer said:


> Just heard that FL is opening their beaches in Jacksonville.  Maybe HH is not far behind.


I hope HHI do not open their public beaches until all is clear; unless there is social distancing..


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2020)

To Lisa8192
I hope all is clear by May 29, 2020 and you can have a relaxing week at the Barony.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 19, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> To Lisa8192
> I hope all is clear by May 29, 2020 and you can have a relaxing week at the Barony.



Thank you Pedro! Me too.. fingers crossed..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 20, 2020)

We've been to HHI a couple of times during the summer. I wasn't 6 feet near anyone but my own family unless it was that my kids were playing with other kids. If beaches are opening today, I think our reservation at Royal Dunes for early June should work out. We'll stay to ourselves, only pick up take out, and grocery shop. We'll use precautions while traveling and pumping gas. We usually enjoy the pool. It will be interesting to see what happens with pools. Again, I tend to not be within 6 feet of anyone other than my own kids.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 20, 2020)

Our reservations on HHI are at Waterside by Spinnaker for the week of May  23-30.  What are my chances of (or your best guess) getting this week with the Island open.  If we are unable to get to HHI that means we have to cancel our flight reservations too.  Oh gosh .... what to do???  Hold out or cancel both?


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 20, 2020)

Even if the SC governor allows beaches to open, it appears individual communities will still be allowed to enforce their own closures. The beaches around Charleston have already announced they will stay closed, and from the article linked below, it appears HHI may do the same, at least until April 30. If they do reopen on May 1, they may restrict the kinds of activities allowed - i.e. - discouraging towels, chairs, umbrellas, tents, etc. Encouraged are running and walking, and not loitering in one place. Hilton Head residents have been very vocal in their desire to keep tourists out, so local leaders may be under enormous pressure to keep the public access closed or restricted unless visitors are also restricted for an extended time. Right now the ban on short-term rentals and visitors also expires around April 30, I believe. The local residents want the public beaches opened too, but only if short term visitors are restricted for a longer period of time than April 30.

Hilton Head beach access won’t reopen even if governor lifts restrictions

There is a lot of concern on HHI about visitors importing the virus to the island and there's a feeling that the higher number of cases per capita in Beaufort County is a result of tourism.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 20, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> Right now the ban on short-term rentals and visitors also expires around April 30, I believe. The local residents want the public beaches opened too, but only if short term visitors are restricted for a longer period of time than April 30.


Actually that ban on short-term rentals issued by HHI town manager was overturned within a couple of days after it was issued, because it was thought to be in conflict with the law. What has remained has been a 14-day quarantine for anyone coming from hotspots, named ones had been NY/NJ/CT. 

It's true that many residents don't much want tourists there endangering their community and medical resources, and that HHI doesn't want to / plan to reopen their public accesses before April 30.

That's my understanding from reading almost-daily news ...


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 21, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Actually that ban on short-term rentals issued by HHI town manager was overturned within a couple of days after it was issued, because it was thought to be in conflict with the law. What has remained has been a 14-day quarantine for anyone coming from hotspots, named ones had been NY/NJ/CT.
> 
> It's true that many residents don't much want tourists there endangering their community and medical resources, and that HHI doesn't want to / plan to reopen their public accesses before April 30.
> 
> That's my understanding from reading almost-daily news ...



I was imprecise in my wording. You are correct the HHI short-term rental rental ban that was for 60 days until mid-to-late May was rescinded a few days after it was issued in favor of the Governor's order restricting rentals from NY/NJ/CT. But the Governor's early April order did more than just impose a quarantine, it did actually prohibit rentals to folks from NY/NJ/CT. Here is the order:

*B. I hereby order and direct that effective Friday, April 3, 2020, at 5:00 p.m., any and all individuals, entities, or establishments engaged in the provision of short-term rentals, vacation rentals, or other lodging accommodations or operations in exchange for consideration (collectively “Lodging”), as set forth below, in the State of South Carolina are prohibited from making or accepting new reservations or bookings from or for individuals residing in or travelling from any country, state, municipality, or other geographic area subject to or identified in a CDC travel advisory or other CDC notice as a location with extensive community transmission of COVID-19, to include the Tri-State Area (consisting of the States of New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut).

C. This Order is effective immediately and shall remain in effect for the duration of the State of Emergency unless otherwise modified, amended, or rescinded by subsequent Order. Further proclamations, orders, and directives deemed necessary to ensure the fullest possible protection of life and property during this State of Emergency shall be issued orally by the undersigned and thereafter reduced to writing and published for dissemination within the succeeding 24-hour period.*

What IS also in effect until April 30 is a voluntary pledge by the HHI short-term rental companies not to accept new arrivals until after 4/30. That agreement was between the Town of Hilton Head and the companies. That goes away on May 1 unless the agreement is somehow extended.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 21, 2020)

wed100105 said:


> We've been to HHI a couple of times during the summer. I wasn't 6 feet near anyone but my own family unless it was that my kids were playing with other kids. If beaches are opening today, I think our reservation at Royal Dunes for early June should work out. We'll stay to ourselves, only pick up take out, and grocery shop. We'll use precautions while traveling and pumping gas. We usually enjoy the pool. It will be interesting to see what happens with pools. Again, I tend to not be within 6 feet of anyone other than my own kids.


I hope you get to go by June.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 21, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> I was imprecise in my wording. You are correct the HHI short-term rental rental ban that was for 60 days until mid-to-late May was rescinded a few days after it was issued in favor of the Governor's order restricting rentals from NY/NJ/CT. But the Governor's early April order did more than just impose a quarantine, it did actually prohibit rentals to folks from NY/NJ/CT. Here is the order:
> 
> *B. I hereby order and direct that effective Friday, April 3, 2020, at 5:00 p.m., any and all individuals, entities, or establishments engaged in the provision of short-term rentals, vacation rentals, or other lodging accommodations or operations in exchange for consideration (collectively “Lodging”), as set forth below, in the State of South Carolina are prohibited from making or accepting new reservations or bookings from or for individuals residing in or travelling from any country, state, municipality, or other geographic area subject to or identified in a CDC travel advisory or other CDC notice as a location with extensive community transmission of COVID-19, to include the Tri-State Area (consisting of the States of New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for clarifying, that's helpful. 

Not included in the voluntary pledge are the thousands of individual owners who rent thru VRBO, Airbnb, etc. We own a condo there that we rent thru VRBO, and I've contacted all of our our reservation-holders to encourage them to cancel or reschedule, if they hadn't initiated that themselves, and all have been understanding. I'm in touch with many other private owners of rentals as well - some feel as we do, and others don't. One concern, in addition to respecting wishes of HHI residents, is maintaining the safety of our condo itself, since disinfecting everything for same-day turnover, beyond the normal, is difficult and expensive. I've read that some management companies are allowing 3 days of non-occupancy between check-ins. 

This is tricky of course ... many owners have mortgages, maintenance fees and some special assessments to cover while they're refunding multiple reservations -- no different from what millions of others in the country is experiencing. Many reservation-holders are cancelling way beyond April & May, even into July & August due to the uncertainty. HHI weddings and large family gatherings are being cancelled, etc. 

Good luck to all who have upcoming timeshare stays in beautiful HHI. It's normally our very favorite go-to place from NC (whenever we have a vacancy - except for now).


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 21, 2020)

Laurie said:


> We own a condo there that we rent thru VRBO
> 
> It's normally our very favorite go-to place from NC (whenever we have a vacancy - except for now).



We also have a condo on HHI. Bought it last fall and have just wrapped up an extensive off-season renovation. We bought it for our own use and do not plan to rent it. Most of our furniture was delivered just prior to the business closures in SC, but we had also accumulated small items and household items at our NC home that we need to get down there. We need to go down there soon to close out the project with our contractor, so we can pay him the final $$$. We're trying to figure out the logistics of getting the unit ready to live in so we can have the option to "socially distance" there as an alternative to our home in NC. We've been staying home and doing curbside pickup for groceries, so we could do the same in HHI with no more risk of getting sick than we would have here.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 22, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> We also have a condo on HHI. Bought it last fall and have just wrapped up an extensive off-season renovation. We bought it for our own use and do not plan to rent it. Most of our furniture was delivered just prior to the business closures in SC, but we had also accumulated small items and household items at our NC home that we need to get down there. We need to go down there soon to close out the project with our contractor, so we can pay him the final $$$. We're trying to figure out the logistics of getting the unit ready to live in so we can have the option to "socially distance" there as an alternative to our home in NC. We've been staying home and doing curbside pickup for groceries, so we could do the same in HHI with no more risk of getting sick than we would have here.


Cool, congrats! As an added bonus, you can enjoy amenities at any of the Marriotts when you're there, since you're an owner, eh?  We also did our extensive renovation, and then furnishing, when we purchased it 5 years ago - I know it's quite an undertaking, and I imagine even more so right now. We've mostly had a good experience renting it out, and best of all we can be there with our dog. We're in Treetops, near Marriott Grande Ocean in S. Forest Beach -- where on the island is your new (second) home?
(Here's ours: https://www.vrbo.com/710311 - hope it's OK to link to, not an ad!)


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 22, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Cool, congrats! As an added bonus, you can enjoy amenities at any of the Marriotts when you're there, since you're an owner, eh?  We also did our extensive renovation, and then furnishing, when we purchased it 5 years ago - I know it's quite an undertaking, and I imagine even more so right now. We've mostly had a good experience renting it out, and best of all we can be there with our dog. We're in Treetops, near Marriott Grande Ocean in S. Forest Beach -- where on the island is your new (second) home?
> (Here's ours: https://www.vrbo.com/710311 - hope it's OK to link to, not an ad!)


We're in Palmetto Dunes in the ViIllamare complex right beside the Marriott hotel. As a Marriott owner we can only use the amenities at Marriott's Barony Beach Club where we own a week, not the other MVC properties. Not sure we need to though since Villamare has similar amenities to Barony with private beach access, pools, and exercise room (pools and exercise room are closed now though). Villamare doesn't have a pool bar/snack bar like Barony, but there is a gate and a pathway to the Marriott hotel next door and its only about a two-three minute walk from the Villamare pool to the Marriott hotel pool bar.


----------

